# Cat6 - Shielded



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this isn't going to answer your question directly, but as I was looking for a site to show you how to terminated the shield I found this interesting little article a couple techs made on shielding

https://www.bicsi.org/pdf/conferences/winter/2009/presentations/Mythbusting%20Takes%20on%20Shielded%20Cabling%20-%20Herb%20Congdon%20and%20Brian%20Davis.pdf

while they came to the conclusions they did about end terminations, the only experience I have was with a similar type shielded cable connected to pulse modulated flame detectors, and in our case the two end presented a problem, and we had to use single end drain. So bottom line is I think it depends on your noise source as to to the end result performance on the drain connection. For ordinary noise sources it probably doesn't matter.

here's a connection example
http://www.lanshack.com/shielded-cat6a-jack.aspx


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Always shield both ends and use sheilded patch leads in some instances, only the cabinet end gets bonded.


----------

